# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Amstrad cpc

## Μάκης Καρας

Καλημέρα,

Έχω πολλά χρόνια έναν amstrad cpc 6128 με πράσινο μόνιτορ και θα ήθελα να το συνδέσω σε κάποια TV να δω επιτελους τα χρώματα του

Έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο google αλλά βρήκα τόσες πολλές συνδεσμολογιες που χάθηκα... Γιατί υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές διαφορετικές συνδεσμολογιες και ποια πιστεύεται ότι είναι η σωστότερη;
Έχω όλα τα υλικά..

----------


## aluphs

Καλησπέρα μάκη
εγώ είχα χρησιμοποίηση αυτή

https://www.retrocomputers.gr/forum/...4-kai-cpc-6128

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

> Καλησπέρα μάκη
> εγώ είχα χρησιμοποίηση αυτή
> 
> https://www.retrocomputers.gr/forum/...4-kai-cpc-6128


Καλημέρα,
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, τα έχω δει και γω αυτά αλλα σε κάποιες άλλες συνδεσμολογιες απαιτούνται εξωτερικά τροφοδοτικά και αυτό είναι που με προβληματίζει.. 
Φοβάμαι μήπως ζοριστεί ο υπολογιστής και καεί κάτι. 
 Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν προσπάθησα να το φτιάξω τόσα χρόνια, επίσης στη συνέχεια της κουβέντας, κάποιος αναφέρει ότι απαιτείται και μια αντίσταση που δεν φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα..

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

Καλημέρα,
Δύστυχος πολύ παλιός ο amstrad  και μάλλον οι περισσότεροι δεν τον έχετε καν ακουστά.. 
Σκεφτόμουν να ακολουθήσω αυτό το διάγραμμα 
http://zxjim.blogspot.com › 2011/09
Amstrad CPC, RGB scart - 8bit Hardware / Software
 αλλά εχω κάποιες απορίες.

Η τάση των 12v που πάει; μήπως είναι για έξτρα δισκέτα;

Το συν της τροφοδοσίας μέσω μιας αντίστασης πάει στο pin 20...  Που πάει το πλιν και πόσα θα πρέπει να είναι τα αμπέρ;

Στο στρογγυλό βυσμα που πάει στο μηχάνημα, φαντάζομαι ότι στο σχεδιάγραμμα φαίνεται το πίσω μέρος του, σωστά;

----------


## aluphs

Διάβασε τι αναφέρει εδώ και θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες
(θα χρειαστούμε "νέα" τροφοδοσία στον CPC μας, την οποία μπορούμε να την έχουμε απ' ένα τροφοδοτικό PC)

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

Καλημέρα,
Ελπίζω να μην γίνομαι βαρετός...
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός αλλά ηλεκτρολόγος.

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι τα βύσματα που φαίνονται, θα αντικαταστήσουν τη τροφοδοσία που έδινε το μόνιτορ.. Άρα έρχονται από το νέο τροφοδοτικό και το αρνητικό άκρο δεν φαίνεται στο σχεδιάγραμμα επειδή λογικά θα πάει στο μηχάνημα από το αντίστοιχο βυσμα πάνω στο μηχάνημα.. Σωστά;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Μάκη,
ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ & ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.
Η προτροπή μου για το συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα είναι κατά κύριο λόγο αρνητική, καθόσον βάσει σχεδίου που 
κατεβαίνει από το site : https://www.manualslib.com/manual/85...d-Cpc6128.html το CPC είναι 
συνδεδεμένο με το Monitor που ΄χεις κατά τέτοιο τρόπο (τάση τροφ/σίας, RBG, κάθετος/οριζόντιος συγχρονισμός, 
ήχος), που πολύ δύσκολα αν δεν κάνεις τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο αλλά κι έχοντας τη κατάλληλη 
εμπειρία θα μπορέσεις ν΄ απομονώσεις τ΄ ενδεικνυόμενα καλώδια τ΄ οποία θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις με βύσματα 
SCART, αρσενικό jack ήχου, jack τροφ/σίας 5V D.C. για σύνδεση και λειτουργία του CPC με τηλεόραση.
Φωτογράφησε κι ανέβασε αν θέλεις τ΄ οπίσθιο μέρος του CPC όπως κι εκείνο του Monitor έτσι ώστε να φανεί αν 
σε κάποιο από τα δύο οπίσθια panels υπάρχουν θηλυκά βύσματα σύνδεσης των καλωδίων, όπως και τ΄ αντίστοιχα 
αρσενικά βύσματα του/των καλωδίου/ων σύνδεσης, μήπως υπάρξει τρόπος καθοδήγησης.
Ανέφερε ακόμα και το μοντέλο του Monitor.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

Φιλε Δημήτρη καλησπέρα,
Χρόνια πολλά* 

Αν και έβγαλα τις φωτο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ανεβαίνουν, ωστόσο υπάρχουν άπειρες στο internet.

Όπως ανέφερα δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός.
Επειδή υπάρχουν πολλά σχέδια και βίντεο στο internet ήθελα να φτιάξω μόνος μου το καλώδιο, όμως αφού μελέτησα κάποια από* τα* σχέδια διαπιστωσα ότι είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά και δεν προχώρησα στην κατασκευή. Σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω εδώ Μήπως κάποιος μου εξηγήσει καλύτερα..

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Για ν΄ ανεβάσεις μία εικόνα όπως εκκινείς να γράφεις μία «*Γρήγορη Απάντηση*» στη *πάνω* γραμμή παρατηρείς διάφορα εικονίδια.
Επιλέγεις μ΄ αριστερό κλικ, το 3ο, πριν το τελευταίο στα δεξιά (*insert image*) και σου ανοίγεται ένα παράθυρο που γράφει 

*From Computer*        From URL

Add an image from your computer
Allowed Filetypes : jpg, jpeg, png, gif  

*Επιλογή αρχείου*

*Upload files*

Το κάθε μηχ/μα είναι  «μοναδικό» για τη κατασκευή του.
Ανέβασε τις photo που έβγαλες και πιστεύω να βρούμε τρόπο εξήγησης.

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

20220508_000322.jpg20220508_000423.jpg20220508_000503.jpg20220508_000503.jpg20220508_000838.jpg20220508_000625.jpg20220508_000757.jpg

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

καλήμερα, έγραφα από κινητό και γιαυτό δεν μπορούσα να στείλω εικόνες..

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Μάκη,
καθυστέρησα μία ημέρα να σου γράψω για προσωπικούς μου λόγους.

Παρατηρώντας τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες, γνώμη μου είναι να λάβεις τον υπολογιστή ανά χείρας και να ψάξεις σε κατ/ματα πώλησης ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτ/των ή
αναλωσίμων για P.C., να βρεις ένα καλώδιο μήκους 1m ή 1,5m , με τ΄ ένα άκρο *στρογγυλό 6 pins* (5 περιφερειακά & 1 στο κέντρο) *jack αρσενικό* και τ΄ άλλο άκρο *SCART*.

Επίσης θα χρειαστείς για τον ίδιο υπολογιστή 2 pack (τροφ/κά), τ΄ ένα στα *5V / 2A* με καλώδιο και καταληκτικό θηλυκό jack μ΄ εσωτερική διάμετρο ανάλογη με το πάχος του
άξονα του αντίστοιχου βύσματος εισόδου των 5V D.C. του υπολογιστή σου, (να δοκιμαστεί στο κατ/μα), &
τ΄ άλλο *12V / 1A* με καλώδιο και καταληκτικό θηλυκό jack κι εσωτερική διάμετρο ανάλογη του πάχους του άξονα του αντίστοιχου βύσματος εισόδου των 12V D.C. του υπολογιστή
(κι αυτό να δοκιμαστεί στο κατ/μα).

Μ΄ αυτό το τρόπο μπορείς να κάνεις τη δοκιμή σου σε TV με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια χωρίς να διακινδυνεύεις το ρίσκο της κατασκευής όσον αφορά στο να βρεις χωρίς σχηματικό και
χωρίς μετρήσεις ποιο pin του αρσενικού jack των 6 pins θ΄ ενωθεί με ποιο pin του SCART.

Ελπίζω βέβαια να βρεις τέτοιου τύπου καλώδιο, γιατί τροφ/κά θα βρεις σίγουρα και δεν είναι ακριβά.

Σε περίπτωση βέβαια που δεν βρεις «έτοιμο καλώδιο» και θελήσεις οπωσδήποτε να το κατασκευάσεις, τότε αγόρασε 1 *αρσενικό jack 6 pins*, 1 κονέκτορα SCART & 
1~ 2 m στρογγυλό καλώδιο μαύρο που να περιέχει 5 διαφόρων χρωμάτων πολύκλωνα καλώδια και μπλεντάζ και κατασκεύασε τη συνδεσμολογία του διαγράμματος 
που φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα : https://www.retrocomputers.gr/forum/...4-kai-cpc-6128 ,
που αναγράφει ο φίλος Αντώνης στο 2ο post.

Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις.

Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Μάκης Καρας

> Μάκη,
> καθυστέρησα μία ημέρα να σου γράψω για προσωπικούς μου λόγους.
> 
> Παρατηρώντας τις φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες, γνώμη μου είναι να λάβεις τον υπολογιστή ανά χείρας και να ψάξεις σε κατ/ματα πώλησης ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτ/των ή
> αναλωσίμων για P.C., να βρεις ένα καλώδιο μήκους 1m ή 1,5m , με τ΄ ένα άκρο *στρογγυλό 6 pins* (5 περιφερειακά & 1 στο κέντρο) *jack αρσενικό* και τ΄ άλλο άκρο *SCART*.
> 
> Επίσης θα χρειαστείς για τον ίδιο υπολογιστή 2 pack (τροφ/κά), τ΄ ένα στα *5V / 2A* με καλώδιο και καταληκτικό θηλυκό jack μ΄ εσωτερική διάμετρο ανάλογη με το πάχος του
> άξονα του αντίστοιχου βύσματος εισόδου των 5V D.C. του υπολογιστή σου, (να δοκιμαστεί στο κατ/μα), &
> τ΄ άλλο *12V / 1A* με καλώδιο και καταληκτικό θηλυκό jack κι εσωτερική διάμετρο ανάλογη του πάχους του άξονα του αντίστοιχου βύσματος εισόδου των 12V D.C. του υπολογιστή
> ...


Φίλε Δημήτρη Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου.

Έχω φτιάξει τη συνδεσμολογία με το scart και μένει μόνο ο πυκνωτής που δεν έχω... αν πάνε όλα καλά θα ανεβάσω φωτο με το μηχάνημα σε λειτουργία.

----------

